# Train strike



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRO (AP) — Egyptian train drivers and conductors announced they were on strike on Sunday to press demands for better pay, the latest in a seemingly endless series of work stoppages to hit the country in the past two years.

The strike began only hours after Transport Minister Hatem Abdel-Lateef approved a 10 percent hike in the bonuses routinely given to all railway workers. The raise was rejected by the train drivers and conductors as too little, sticking to their demands for a salary raise and a better bonus system. They are members of a national union grouping all railway workers.

Trains stopped running from three key cities — Cairo, the Mediterranean port city of Alexandria and Tanta in the Nile Delta — bringing to a halt most services around the nation. Thousands of angry passengers crowded train stations in many parts of the country, with long lines formed at ticket windows by passengers seeking to get a refund for unused tickets.

Egypt's train drivers, conductors go on strike


----------

